# Post pics of your frog rooms!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Where does everyone keep their collections? I have mine all in my bedroom I have them all lined up on one wall. 

Here's a few pics of mine:




























Yes my bedroom is bright green! :gasp: i picked it. its my favourite colour :2thumb:

Everyone say where you keep your tanks and post pictures of what it looks like with them all together!


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

Mine are in the dining are, the plastic tank in the middle is now gone and a exo in its place:

should have another stack built soon with more


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

i like the whites tank muchly, 
is the electricity bill a bomb with something like this?


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

What a great collection of tanks...I love how they have been fitted out. Maybe one day I too will have something to rival these...:whistling2:


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

ps...in your bedroom!? Is it not a struggle to get to sleep with all the croaking etc?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm building a new rack this weekend so once it's done I'll get some pics off the frog/chamleon room


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just some of my collection couldnt be bothered to go upstairs to photo the rest lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine are mostly in the living room- along with the parrots, corn snake, turtles and the cat. The boyf pointed out that my living room is the exact same colour!:lol2:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i had mine in my bed room till i moved them into another room , i will get pictures tomorrow , i did have a big bedroom which was 20ft long and 16ft wide , there now in the new reptile room which is much smaller its 10x9 but is easier to hot on the whole and i don't have to wake up with crickets in my bed .


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

*Frog room*

Here is a pic of one of the walls.

Four of the vivs in this pic have frogs in. We still have to find space for the other.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

whale_omelette said:


> i like the whites tank muchly,
> is the electricity bill a bomb with something like this?


No because it's all low wattage energy efficient bulbs. I did ask my parents if the electricity bill had gone up since getting them and they said there wasn't a noticable difference!


obrowell said:


> ps...in your bedroom!? Is it not a struggle to get to sleep with all the croaking etc?


I get woken up on a nightly basis! Sometimes by the red eyes cos they are always fighting most of the time by the ulugurus though! My male white's tends to croak before I go to bed thank god he gets it out of his system cos its soo loud!


Ron Magpie said:


> Mine are mostly in the living room- along with the parrots, corn snake, turtles and the cat. The boyf pointed out that my living room is the exact same colour!:lol2:


The same colour as my bedroom? 


Horsfield said:


> Here is a pic of one of the walls.
> 
> Four of the vivs in this pic have frogs in. We still have to find space for the other.
> 
> image


I love how that looks the tank on the bottom left is incredible!


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

> I love how that looks the tank on the bottom left is incredible!image


Thanks Andaroo. That was my first attempt at a live planted viv on the bottom left it's been going about a year......


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Horsfield said:


> Thanks Andaroo. That was my first attempt at a live planted viv on the bottom left it's been going about a year......


My red eyes was my first live planted viv too. I guess we have a good case of beginners luck! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Andaroo, in your bottom picture it looks like you have a big red eyed tree frog in your milks tank.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No way, these all look too good.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Completly naff old pic, but heres my set up.. under the frogs is my hermans tortoise and under him is my leopard tortoise :flrt: They are all in my room.
I'll get another pic soon.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

In the lounge









Spare tank (will be for milks once planted up), fish tank, milks, whites









Mossys and snakes









Diglett in the bedroom









Didn't get a pic of where Kiwi is cos he's surrounded by crap, but he's at the opposite end of the room to Diglett.

Also, apologies for the mess! But I can't be arsed to tidy up.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

I was just thinking you guys are crazy, then realised that I'm no better as I have 3 aquariums, 4 exo's and 4 cages in the corner of my room with animals in. Unfortunately none contain frogs though, so I cant participate!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

RobM said:


> I was just thinking you guys are crazy, then realised that I'm no better as I have 3 aquariums, 4 exo's and 4 cages in the corner of my room with animals in. Unfortunately none contain frogs though, so I cant participate!


Oh and I forgot george the musk turtle, the snails, the goldfish and the tropical fish (all in my tiny room!) :lol2:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

here is the start off my rack,i shall get it finished tomorrow and get more pics up.
(all built by hand)


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

These pics are all massively impressive...being a teacher I keep some of my animals at school yet my flat still seems overcrowded with vivs etc. During the hols its nightmare though when they all have to come home...I literally can't move for them. This is normally the time when I get grief off the mrs for being into this kind of thing!....she doesn't quite get it!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mine are in the livingroom but i`m still in the process of sorting out where they`re all going lol

Mike









































http://www.bikerfrog.adsl24.co.uk/frogpics/side1.jpg


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

stunning vivs what size is the large one?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi and thanks Jezza
Its 135 gallon.
4 1/2 x 2ft x2ft and though you can`t see them there`s 5 Leucomelas in there lol
It`s only been set up for 3 months so still waiting for plants and moss to grow.

Mike


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres mine... scuse the mess and the wall paper! Currently doing a big clear out.. and also note there is no tortoise in the middle table as he is outside for the summer :lol2:









My boyfriend did the shelving for me :flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Heres mine... scuse the mess and the wall paper! Currently doing a big clear out.. and also note there is no tortoise in the middle table as he is outside for the summer :lol2:
> image
> 
> My boyfriend did the shelving for me :flrt:


how do u reach the exo terras? r u extremely tall? :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

andaroo said:


> how do u reach the exo terras? r u extremely tall? :lol2:


Chair :lol2: I have now claimed my floor back though, as the bottom tortoise was taking up the whole floor!

And yes I have fallen backward off the chair..bashed my head and scraped skin off my elbow :lol2:


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

im on a chair to reach my top tier of vivs too - bad idea:bash:


----------



## Ian M (Jun 4, 2009)

*Frogs*

Corner of the living room as well..... the vivs on the left all came from sellers on RF, and are in top to bottom order....

FBTs
Leos
PDFS
Empty

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ian-m-albums-critters-picture104216-cam-0241.html 

Then on the right

Whites
Pacman
and Pink Toe tarantulas.

FBTs love being at the top of the pile, and can often be seen looking down from on high.....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ian-m-albums-critters-picture104217-cam-0344.html

Other side of the room has a planted viv for 2 anoles.


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

*my frog tanks*

have loads dotted all over the house but here are the main ones 











In this system is 

top left - pumilio bastimento 
top middle -empty
top right -oophaga histrionicus red heads
middle left -azureus pair
middle right - mysteriosus pair
bottom left- golden mantellas
bottom right - tinc matecho trio 



pic of red heads 

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd129/cleous02/frogsshrewsetc004.jpg

then we have 

a really large set up at our work, looks alot more grown in now


http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd129/cleous02/shopfrogtanketc033.jpg
, 
this has splash backs one side and la fummee tincs in the other side 

then we have terribles tank at bottom and auratus el cope to the left and some more bastimento's in the right 











still have more tanks bear with me for them 

suzanne


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

part two

here are some more in the living room 










top one has imitator jereboa ,
bottom is pumilio cauchero 


suzanne


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

lovely vivs arwen:and the questions, 1your vivs at work what is the background made of ,how long has it been running? 2what do you use on the floor as substrate in the ent vivs 3how many cultures of feeder animals do you have on the go for your stunning collection?......thanks loads stu


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow there stunning! I'll get a pic up off mine in 2secs


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

This one is in the living room that has my leucs



















Bottem left is the azureus
bottem right is the patrica
top right is the oyapock
and top left is the alanis


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

:bash::bash:


philbaines said:


> This one is in the living room that has my leucs
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
i need close ups and this should be a sticky


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love all the different set ups! I keep showing my hubby how we all seem to have tanks just dotted around, taking every bit of space available so he will stop telling me we dont have room to get too many right now...though I have found a clear space for one more this month...

The ones built into the wall...how was that done?


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

ones builtl into wall was done by 

an old coat cupboard was there so we removed it all made the sheves really sturdy then popped tanks in then got white conti board and boxed them all in the white matches the walls so all blends into one , the tops can be removed to get into electrics etc.. 


suzanne


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I love all the different set ups! I keep showing my hubby how we all seem to have tanks just dotted around, taking every bit of space available so he will stop telling me we dont have room to get too many right now...though I have found a clear space for one more this month...
> 
> The ones built into the wall...how was that done?


if you talked him into building you a nice display unit to put them all in then you'd have more space


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's My Red Eyed Tree Frogs Tank, I made it yesterday. I just need a bromelaid to plant under the wood where the white butterfly is now










This is my baby leucs tank










I have another set-up for a mossy frog but it needs a lot of work and is upstairs so I'll post that another time for ya :2thumb:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

arwen said:


> part two
> 
> here are some more in the living room
> 
> ...


did you make these vivs or buy them? if so where from i really like them, thanks


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

andaroo, your bedroom is almost exactly the same colour as mine. Wooooo green buddys! *E-high five*


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

samurai said:


> did you make these vivs or buy them? if so where from i really like them, thanks


J&K are the importer of this style of viv in the UK. if you contact them they can tell you where your local stockist is. I use them for my reps and they are a good price hope this helps. They now have solid panels each side of the doors to strengthen them.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

So jealous of all of you. I would post my set up...but i dont own anything!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you talked him into building you a nice display unit to put them all in then you'd have more space


Funny you say that...we have a large living room with one very large alcove (3metres x 1.5 deep) I was telling him how wonderful it would look to move the large flat screen that is currently on that wall to another wall, rearrange the furniture, and fill that alcove with tanks...he laughed...but it is out there....maybe by next year I will have it done! :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Messy room...

At the foot of my bed...











And opposite next to my head my huge brom and the other tanks...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

This is how the rana looks now....


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

hey buddy that is one large one:whistling2:,is the brom last pic neo ammpucea?....the red brom


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would take some photos but its all a mess! Onces I get my room organised and my new tables sorted I will get some. But living in my room is Boris the horned frog, Ember, Pyro and Blaze the FBTs, Mrs gecko my leopard gecko and Mr and Mrs Fish my veil tailed goldfish! :flrt:


----------

